# Knaus Traveller 630



## 111323 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi all
I have just bought my first MH, a Knaus Traveller 630. Its an oldish model, 1993, but will suffice until I make up my mind if I like living in a posh van!
It has no manuals and I dont know how to find some?
Can anyone help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mudskipper said:


> Hi all
> I have just bought my first MH, a Knaus Traveller 630. Its an oldish model, 1993, but will suffice until I make up my mind if I like living in a posh van!
> It has no manuals and I dont know how to find some?
> Can anyone help?
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome Mudskipper....you might consider subscribing to this forum as I am sure you will find a lot of useful information that is not available to the unsubscribed....

I would contact the base vehicle manufacturer and ask for their help, and perhaps you will be able to buy a Haynes manual for it....

As to the body, it may be worth contacting the importers (Lowdham I think) or Knaus direct via their web site and ask if they can help - usually you are charged (I was for my Hymer which was a 1990 model) but it was invaluable.

Also try the makers of all the different applicances, they may well help. As each individual item seems to come with its own multi-lingual manual...and you will need them for the various items.

Why do people not keep them and pass them on? We always do, in a folder with everything labelled...

Failing that lot, you MAY be lucky to find someone on here who will perhaps get it copied for you for a small fee.

Best of luck and do join it really is worth it....as you get discounts on all sorts of things, from accessories (thru www.outdoorbits.com) to ferry companies, insurances companies and camp sites)...

Carol


----------



## 111323 (Apr 13, 2008)

Carol,
Thanks very much for that very informative response.
It was really the manual for the actual working of all the switches etc that I needed. I bought the MH through a car trader who knew nothing at all about how they work, and as it's my first one, its going to be trial and error I feel. Some things are obvious, but other stuff is a little baffling as its all in German!
I'll try the website, and the importers though.
Harvey


----------



## Robbenwick (Oct 9, 2020)

*Information*

Hi Mudskipper, did you ever get hold of English manuals? I've just bought the 1993 Knaus 630 Traveller and am trying to work my way round the controls. I know it was a while ago but if you don't ask you don't find out. Many thanks.

Rob


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Rob, unfortunately that was his last post so I doubt you'll ever know.

Hopefully someone might see this an point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rob and welcome, can you post pictures of the controls you need help with, sometimes they use the same ones on other vans.


----------

